# Can i add a little sand?



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

i have a 5 week old tank (24"x12"x15") with plants and gravel, also 4 Danios and 4 Albino Catfish.

Now i would like to add some sand at the front but i am awhere i would need to put a barrier up to seperate the gravel from the sand. So i have read or it will mix together.

Could i not use a plastic container filled with sand and with my aquarium water then put lid on it sink it into the gravel and slowly very slowy remove the lid.... i have some containers like this Click Me or is they another way of doing this?

I know cleaning it would be a task, but i do spend 20mins aday on my tank and 1hr + every other day maintaining it anyway (i have a lot of time on my hands).

I not want to have to empty tank and go through the whole set up from begining again... I thought the Corys might like the sand aswell as myself re-arranging the plants Saturday i htought it would look nice..

Or is this just not worth doing at???

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It would be difficult at this point adding sand, without removing some plants/fish from your tank. You could try it your way, but disturbing the substrate could cause an algea bloom if added nutrients (root tabs) or debris is released into the water column. Another obstacle would be trying to get the plastic container depth enough so the container does not show.


----------

